# Dealing with Disobedient Dogs



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

Because we have a family member who refuses to comply with simple training disciplines, we have a very chaotic, noisy household. And disobedient dogs who refuse to listen to simple commands.

For example, yesterday we had a visitor. The dogs got excited and barked loudly until the visitor entered the house. The family member added her screaming to the mix. The Boyz think she is joining in on the barking party and so they bark even louder. The result - about 5 minutes of totally unnecessary noise. FYI - this type of situation has escalated since the family member re-appeared in April. 

Because the offender is leaving in a few weeks, I have been looking at ways to address the dog disobedience. When she returns, there will be a new set of rules she will need to understand. Since I can't afford a dog trainer, here's what I've come up with (and have started to lay the groundwork for):
Dog Disobedience.


----------

